# Selling Up



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

I want information on privately selling my house.
I'm unable to find a builder in the Alicante or Murcia provinces without having to pay around 50% up front...
Therefore, i wish to make a private sale, althoigh i will continue to hunt that information on here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're selling why do you want a builder????


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sara7 said:


> I want information on privately selling my house.
> I'm unable to find a builder in the Alicante or Murcia provinces without having to pay around 50% up front...
> Therefore, i wish to make a private sale, althoigh i will continue to hunt that information on here.



<<I want....>>

Try substituting with - 

I would like....
I would appreciate....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I still don't see the connection between wanting a builder and then " needing" to sell up


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have sold privately a couple of times, although it was when properties were actually selling !

I found the best way was to put a For Sale sign on my house. 

When I have wanted to buy in a particular area I would drive around and see what was for sale where I wanted to buy. That always was better than going to an agent who would then want to sell me something I did not want in area I did want to live

Good luck.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> I still don't see the connection between wanting a builder and then " needing" to sell up


Because, as was stated, if they can't find a builder who insists on 50% up-front, then they will simply sell up.


What I don't understand is why they don't write an appropriate contract with the builder and pay the money up-front - they must have the money surely?


I suspect that they are trying to do the work without getting the REQUIRED licences and are trying to do it on the cheap.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like toys out of the pram to me


----------



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nooo guys guys... 

If i can't get the builder stuff sorted then my next option is to sell up... i would rather sort out the builder stuff though...

*I have permission from the community..

*The builder deals with the license.
I'm not going to risk everything by doing anything illegal.. although I'd have no problem what-so-ever doing anything illegal if i KNEW i could get away with it and it benefited me "as long as it harms no one!"

The reason I'm always misinterpreted is because i'm a dizzy personality...and sometimes forget people can't read my mind. Lol.

Got it together a bit more today.. emailed the 50% builder who dropped it to 35%.. but it's not that simple.. the reason i have barely enough money is coz my bro is paying for it and there's a limit. He didn't like the idea of paying 50% (or even 35)to a builder he doesn't know.. He wants a lower up-front payment then to pay if full for each job as it's completed... so at the end he will owe the builder for the last job only, minus the upfront payment.

I hope the builder understands my email as i had to use google traductor because my peanut's too stressed to improve my spanish.I hope they can come to an agreement so i don't need to hunt for another builder because this past year has been so stressful trying to work out the cowboys from the okays.. and i like this builder.. he's been very patient with all my questions.I just know i can't do another year (well less than a year) of that and selling up is me giving up.
I have a plan because when this place is reformed I can get about six times more than i paid for it.. then a little way more down the line i can make sure my three sons all have a house each that "they own." That's about all that's important to me at this time. I have some illnesses so I don't want to mess with time.

Coming on here, is supposed to be a short-cut.. or has my peanut got it wrong yet again?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You don't sound to me like you have a peanut brain just a lot of hassle to deal with. Put your health first and good luck getting this matter sorted


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sara7 said:


> *The builder deals with the license.
> I'm not going to risk everything by doing anything illegal.. although I'd have no problem what-so-ever doing anything illegal if i KNEW i could get away with it and it benefited me "as long as it harms no one!"


The responsibility for the licence is yours and no one else's. 

Please, please be careful as it's quite common for builders to not bother and then the problem is your and not theirs.


Make sure you see the licences BEFORE you pay any money or before they start work.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> The responsibility for the licence is yours and no one else's.
> 
> Please, please be careful as it's quite common for builders to not bother and *then the problem is your and not theirs.*
> .


Very good advice, A friend of mine was fined when he was re-tiling his kitchen, The Builder, who was to do the job, but pulled out after he had striped the old tiles, said he had the licence, but it was my friend, the owner, who got fined, when the police saw the builder removing the tiles from the property.

I have once obtained a minor works licence. It took me a few minutes at the town hall. At their request, I made a rough sketch of what I was going to do (build a couple of wall, move a gate way, build some steps etc.) which I made there and then. I think I paid 10% of my estimate (which was very low !! ) for the licence.


----------



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea that was on my mind at the time... i was thinking then that i'd want to see the paper and the omac gave me an app (before builder said he cld do it) so i was going to make sure i seen the form he l would have had but he did mention an architect and i know they have to visit so id have been suspicious if one didn't. Anyway, i think ill need to be more thorough so thanks for the info. 
Not received his response from my email but it's a bit early yet and he takes his time... i'm hoping.
Keep your fingers crossed for me.
Lol. xxx


----------



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea - important detail - i should see before paying anything.. thanks.. with everything it can be easy to miss some details..


----------

